# VPN problems



## Giorgos (Oct 8, 2009)

i was given by my school IT support a vpn client for cisco that it needs linux kernel source code to be compiled. But at the directory /compat/lix/usr/src there is nothing. So is it possible to build this vpn client in freebsd, if yes where can i find the linux kernel source and is there a special case to download it on freebsd ? If this is not possible do i have any alternatives?

From the README file of the package:


*******************************************************************
CISCO VPN CLIENT 4.8.01.0640 FOR LINUX (Kernel 2.6.24-xx)
*******************************************************************

- Unzip and extract the VPN Client on your Desktop (or wherever you want)

	tar -xzvf vpnclient-linux-x86_64-4.8.01.0640-k9.tar.gz

- The result is a dirctory vpnclient

- Before you proceed with the VPN Client installation, you need to install the patch program (if it's not ready installed)

	sudo apt-get install patch

- Download and install the following patch into your vpnclient directory

	wget http://projects.tuxx-home.at/ciscovpn/patches/vpnclient-linux-2.6.24-final.diff

	patch < ./vpnclient-linux-2.6.24-final.diff

- Install now the vpnclient

	sudo ./vpn_install

- Start the VPN Client Service (you need to start the service every time you reboot)

	sudo /etc/init.d/vpnclient_init start

- To establish a VPN Connection execute the command

	vpnclient connect AIT_Student	(where AIT_Student is the pre-configured profile without the .pcf extension)

- Enter your credentials

	username@vpn
	password

- disconnect from your VPN Session

	vpnclient disconnect


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 8, 2009)

The FreeBSD compat layer is for executing Linux _binaries_ only. It does not contain 'Linux source code', so you can't _build_ Linux binaries on it. It may be possible to build the source code on a Linux system and use the binary on FreeBSD (never done this myself, so that's a guess). The compat layer is Fedora-based, btw.


----------



## aragon (Oct 8, 2009)

I think you need to ask what kind of VPN your school is using.  Off the top of my head, FreeBSD is able to do:

* IPSEC
* PPTP
* GRE
* IPIP
* NOS
* L2TP

Natively - it doesn't need any linux binaries or similar hackery to use those protocols...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 8, 2009)

But does FreeBSD have a VPN client for Cisco? 
(no idea what that actually means)


----------



## aragon (Oct 8, 2009)

lol, exactly.  Cisco implement many VPN protocols on their routers too...


----------

